# HELP WITH GREETING FOR ANKHA!!!



## Ameer (Dec 14, 2013)

Ankha pinged for me to change her greeting!

I really want her to say something funny, does anyone have suggestions? ​


----------



## Mary (Dec 14, 2013)

Umm.. Hi, mummy?


----------



## mob (Dec 14, 2013)

i made her say illuminati bc i didnt know what to put lol


----------



## Viena (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm never good at coming up with interesting greetings.. I usually just go with something like "My best buddy" or "What's up girl"

Although Drago says "Howdy doody" xD


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2013)

hello peasant


----------



## Ameer (Dec 14, 2013)

resignallingRetroTecha said:


> hello peasant



THATS PERFECT THANKS


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2013)

xddd No problem.


----------



## Ameer (Dec 14, 2013)

resignallingRetroTecha said:


> xddd No problem.






she's precious


----------



## Viena (Dec 14, 2013)

Ameer said:


> View attachment 20603
> 
> she's precious



omg that's so good xDD


----------



## Mary (Dec 14, 2013)

Omg...


----------



## tamagotchi (Dec 14, 2013)

Yes, that is perfect xdd


----------



## Punchyleaf (Dec 15, 2013)

I made her say Anubis and Lucky say Nefertiti


----------

